# Check these out!



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Benefits of Flexible Shaft
Flexible Shafts are a preferred rotary motion transmission device because they: 

*Eliminate alignment problems:* Flexible Shafts have no need for the tight tolerances that solid shafts require
*Provide Greater design freedom :* Limitless possibilities in positioning motor and driven components
*Have Higher Efficiency :* Flexible Shafts are 85%-95% efficient. Gears, U-Joints Belts and Pulleys give much lower performance due to greater frictional losses
*Allow Large offsets:* Flexible couplings allow only 5 degrees of offset and U-Joints 30 degrees, but with a 40-50% decline in efficiency. Flexible Shafts permit a full 180 degree off-set while maintaining their high efficiency
*Are Light weight and powerful:* Flexible Shafts have a 3 to 1 weight advantage over other design solutions while transmitting greater power loads
*Have Lower Installation Cost:* Flexible Shafts install in minutes without special tools or skills. Solid Shafts, Gears, Pulleys, and Universal Joints require precise alignment and skilled mechanics for their installations.
*Reduce parts cost:* Bearings and housings for Solid Shafts and Gears require precise machining operations. Flexible Shafts eliminate the need for such demanding tolerances and their excessive costs.
*Are Easy To Install:* Need no special installation tools.
*Can Be Designed At The Latter Stages Of A Project:* Unlike other rotary motion devices that need to be designed around because of their rigidness, defined configurations, and large mass. Flexible Shafts allow greater design freedom since engineers have only one piece to work on, eliminating complex coordination of multiple pieces
*Are not affected by vibrations:* Vibrations do not affect flexible Shafts performance.
Versatile Flexible Shafts 
Flexible Shafts are often the preferred choice for rotary motion transmission over gear boxes, universal joints, and belts-and-pulleys in industrial and medical fields as well as in consumer items. 
FLEXIBLE SHAFTS VS. GEAR BOXES







Flexible Shafts are preferred over gear boxes because they:

are more economical for right angle bends
are more efficient
are less noisy
occupy less space
are easier to install-need no special skill or special tools
require looser tolerancing
don't require expensive couplings that gear boxes often need
FLEXIBLE SHAFTS VS. UNIVERSAL JOINTS







Flexible Shafts are preferred over universal joints because they: 

are less expensive
have fewer components
are more efficient
do not require tight mounting tolerances unlike universal joints
have constant angular velocity
require minimal maintenance
make very little noise
Further, universal joints can be off-set only up to 15-20 degrees after which the change in angular velocity becomes objectionable. Flexible Shafts go up to 90 degrees without any discernible change in performance. 
In universal joints, more components are needed beyond 20 degree offsets, adding to cost and space requirements. <!-- InstanceEndEditable -->


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmmmmm........ I know what you are getting at... :rockn:


----------



## jv2cat (Dec 29, 2008)

An innovative idea that's for sure. Im not sure on how these would hold up when put under major stress though.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wonder if these could replace axles? if so think of the possibilities!


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know I don't care for them in a rachet extension type..hope they work better for shafts.


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

I wonder how much give they would have under load? Might be a diff save in the brute if they would give a little while running.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

IMO they would have to be as thick as your arm to hold up to the stress delivered by todays high torque 4 wheeler engines.


----------



## Suisyco (Mar 29, 2009)

Thos would be great for a power seat transmission or something of that sort. To me in reality the size that the metal would have to be to handle such stress from the 4-wheeler, would not be so flexible.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

So WHO is gonna try these out for us???????


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno those 10,000 HP shafts aren't that thick..

A shaft to replace the axle would be be just about the same size if not a tiny bit fatter.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I would think they may handle the power. Most of us are under a 100hp but I wonder how they may act under high speed? They may start to whip if it has a bend in it.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

i know even for some taller lifts, the angle wouldnt be too bad for that kind of design. i mean its not gonna go straight down.

and another good thing would be the ability to get themas long as you need. thats another problem with trying to lift a stock suspension bike. stock axles will just pop out on some...

i know i would be VERY GLAD to see an alternative to CV's. and cv BOOTS!!!


----------

